

Know someone in Boston? Have dinner with them tonight. - justinwi

Bostonians have been stuck inside their homes all day. The entire city is being held hostage.<p>I may be in SF, but I plan on joining them.<p>Step 1: Contact my gf's parents and sister in Boston
Step 2: Setup a time for all of us to have dinner
Step 3: Setup a Google Hangout to cook and eat together<p>Hopefully it'll get their minds off stuff and give us an opportunity to connect.<p>If you know anyone in Boston, maybe you can invite them to dinner too.
======
justinwi
Just put up a flyer site: <https://smore.com/a199>

------
onlyup
So you eat on camera? Seems pointless, why not just have a chat after you both
eat separately?

------
nicklovescode
Hacker news group dinners? (I'm gone tonight, but this seems like a decent
idea)

